# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Latest Soaplife Spoilers (Hollyoaks)

## Kim

Click on Image to enlarge.

----------


## Angeltigger

Thanks for posting, but how did Sally go to cypus before if she is scared of flying   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

Click on image to enlarge.

----------


## Kim

Click to enlarge:

----------


## Kim



----------


## di marco

thanks for posting!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim



----------


## di marco

> 


theyre the neighbours spoilers

----------


## Lennie

lol - hey kim can you put the Justin/Becca article up as well, would appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> theyre the neighbours spoilers


Ooopsie, sorry about that. Must be a bit more careful in future.

----------


## Kim



----------


## di marco

thanks for posting  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

thanks for posting. The cameron stuff looks so sad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god! Poor Cameron. I wasn't expecting it to get so bad.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

no - its awful

----------


## Kim



----------


## Red08

I really don't like Cathy, she pushes Sarah far too hard and is just a general witch of a mum!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


Where's Mandy's head!   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I really don't like Cathy, she pushes Sarah far too hard and is just a general witch of a mum!!!


...and a crap actress too.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Kim

> Where's Mandy's head!



It is in the actual magazine, I didn't line the page up very well.

----------


## Kim



----------


## Chris_2k11

Really looking forward to this, can't wait.

----------


## Kim



----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh blimey, looks like the end of the road for Becca.

----------


## Amz84

It certainly does, I feel so sorry for Mandy!!

----------


## Kim



----------


## Kim



----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor old Jake. It's just one thing after another.

----------


## Katy

i know poor Jake. Thr valentines dad looks really familier. Was he in the Bill? or Holby city? I definatly recognise him. hmm??/

----------


## Kim

> i know poor Jake. Thr valentines dad looks really familier. Was he in the Bill? or Holby city? I definatly recognise him. hmm??/


The actor was in the bill. I think he played the policeman called Rob but has grown some hair since.

----------


## Kim



----------


## Katy

Aww poor Frankie, shes having such a rough time. Whos that that warren is holding round trhe neck.

----------


## di marco

> Whos that that warren is holding round trhe neck.


im not sure, when i clicked on it the writing wasnt really large enough to make out, but i think it said scotty? maybe a new character or something though i havent heard anything about it?

----------

